# Edit the Sentence!



## Hazel (Apr 19, 2019)

Here's how it works:
I will post a sentence to start. The second person changes any one word, or add or remove one word to make it a slightly different sentence. The third person will do the same with the result of the second person's post, and so on. For example:
Start: "I love my cat"
Second: "I love your cat"
Third: "I am your cat"
Fourth: "I am your orange cat"
And so on.

The only real rule (besides no slurs/mean-ness/etc of course) is that you cannot ping anybody in the sentence. For example, you cannot edit "I am king" to "I am @Aerma". This is to avoid people getting a whole bunch of ultimately meaningless notifications. 

Starting sentence: I went to the store and bought a jar of jelly.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 19, 2019)

I went to the store and stole a jar of jelly.


----------



## CubicOreo (Apr 19, 2019)

I went to the store and stole a box of jelly


----------



## Hazel (Apr 19, 2019)

I went to the store and stole a box of giraffes


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 20, 2019)

I went to the store and stole a herd of giraffes.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 20, 2019)

I went to the dentist and stole a herd of giraffes


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 20, 2019)

Felix went to the dentist and stole a herd of giraffes.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 20, 2019)

Felix galloped to the dentist and stole a herd of giraffes


----------



## adsuri (Apr 20, 2019)

Felix galloped to the stole and stole a herd of cubes.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 20, 2019)

Felix galloped to the zoo and stole a herd of cubes


----------



## Kumato (Apr 21, 2019)

Felix galloped to his zoo and stole a herd of cubes


----------



## adsuri (Apr 21, 2019)

Felix galloped to his zoo and stole many a herd of cubes.


----------



## Kumato (Apr 21, 2019)

Felix galloped to his zoo and stole many a herds of cubes.


----------



## adsuri (Apr 21, 2019)

Felix galloped to his zoo and stole many herds of cubes.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 22, 2019)

My Felix galloped to his zoo and stole many herds of cubes


----------



## CubicOreo (Apr 22, 2019)

My Felix waddled to his zoo and stole many herds of cubes


----------



## Hazel (Apr 22, 2019)

My anteater Felix waddled to his zoo and stole many herds of cubes


----------



## Matt— (Apr 23, 2019)

My anteater Mr. Felix waddled to his zoo and stole many herds of cubes


----------



## Hazel (Apr 23, 2019)

My anteater Mr. Felix waddled to his zoo and stole many herds and cubes


----------



## Kumato (Apr 23, 2019)

My anteater Mr. Felix waddled to his zoo and stole many herds and pyraminxes


----------



## Hazel (Apr 23, 2019)

My anteater Mr. Felix waddled to his zoo and stole many giraffe herds and pyraminxes


----------



## CubicOreo (Apr 24, 2019)

My anteater Mr. Felix waddled to his zoo and stole many giraffe herds and oobleck


----------



## EccentricSensei (May 8, 2019)

My anteater Mr. Yusheng waddled to his zoo and stole many giraffe herds and oobleck


----------



## Hazel (May 8, 2019)

My massive anteater, Mr. Yusheng, waddled to his zoo and stole many giraffe herds and oobleck.


----------



## White KB (May 11, 2019)

My massive anteater, Mr. Yusheng, waddled to his zoo and stole many giraffe herds and pyraminxes.


(Pyraminxes? Pyraminxi? Pys? Pi? Pie? Apple Pie? Apples? Green apples? green? golf green? golf? golf ball? sphere ball? sphere pyramid? Rubik's pyramid? Rubik's Pyraminx? Pyraminx? Pyraminxes? Pyraminxi? Pys? Pi?...)


----------



## CubicOreo (Dec 13, 2019)

My obnoxious anteater, Mr. Yusheng, waddled to his zoo and stole many giraffe herds and pyraminxes


----------



## brododragon (Dec 14, 2019)

My obnoxious anteater, named Mr. Yusheng, waddled to his zoo and stole many giraffe herds and pyraminxes


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 16, 2019)

My obnoxious anteater, named Mr. Yusheng, waddled to his zoo and stole many giraffe 2x2s and pyraminxes


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2019)

My obnoxious anteater, named Mr Yusheng, waddled into his aquarium and stole many giraffes, 2x2s, and pyraminxes

(edited a couple things to make it grammatically correct)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 16, 2019)

Aerma said:


> My obnoxious anteater, named Mr Yusheng, waddled into his aquarium and stole many giraffes, 2x2s, and pyraminxes
> 
> (edited a couple things to make it grammatically correct)


I meant as in the 2x2 shape mods


----------



## brododragon (Dec 16, 2019)

An obnoxious anteater, named Mr Yusheng, waddled into his aquarium and stole many giraffes 2x2s and pyraminxes


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2019)

An obnoxious anteater, named Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his aquarium and stole many giraffes, 2x2s, and pyraminxes.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 23, 2019)

An obnoxious anteater, named Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his aquarium and solved many giraffes, 2x2s, and pyraminxes.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2019)

An obnoxious anteater, named Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and solved many giraffes, 2x2s, and pyraminxes.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 23, 2019)

An enormous obnoxious anteater, named Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and solved many giraffes, 2x2s, and pyraminxes.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2019)

An enormous obnoxious anteater, eating Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and solved many giraffes, 2x2s, and pyraminxes.


----------



## EccentricSensei (Dec 24, 2019)

An enormous obnoxious anteater, eating Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and solved many giraffes, 2x2s, 10000x10000s and pyraminxes.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2019)

An enormous obnoxious anteater, eating Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and ate many giraffes, 2x2s, 10000x10000s and pyraminxes.


----------



## brododragon (Dec 26, 2019)

I, an enormous obnoxious anteater, eating Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and ate many giraffes 2x2s, 10000x10000s and pyraminxes.

(changed it to fit PetrusQuber's original idea)


----------



## ProStar (Dec 26, 2019)

I, eating an enormous obnoxious anteater, eating Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and ate many giraffes 2x2s, 10000x10000s and pyraminxes.


----------



## brododragon (Dec 27, 2019)

I, Potato-Man, eating an enormous obnoxious anteater, eating Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and ate many giraffes 2x2s, 10000x10000s and pyraminxes.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 28, 2019)

I, Potato-Man, eating an enormous obnoxious anteater, eating Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and ate many giraffe 2x2 sandwiches, 10000x10000s, and pyraminxes.


----------



## brododragon (Dec 28, 2019)

I, Potato-Man, riding an enormous obnoxious anteater, eating Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and ate many giraffe 2x2 sandwiches, 10000x10000s, and pyraminxes.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 28, 2019)

I, Potato-Man, riding an enormous obnoxious anteater, eating Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and ate many giraffe 2x2 sandwiches, pizzas, and pyraminxes.


----------



## CubicOreo (Dec 31, 2019)

I, Potato-Man, riding an enormous obnoxious anteater, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and ate many giraffe 2x2 sandwiches, pizzas, and pyraminxes.


----------



## brododragon (Dec 31, 2019)

I, Potato-Man, an enormous obnoxious anteater, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and ate many giraffe 2x2 sandwiches, pizzas, and pyraminxes.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 31, 2019)

I, Potato-Man, an enormous obnoxious *painting, *devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and ate many giraffe 2x2 sandwiches, pizzas, and pyraminxes.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 31, 2019)

I, Potato-Man, an enormous *oil* painting, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and ate many giraffe 2x2 sandwiches, pizzas, and pyraminxes.


----------



## brododragon (Dec 31, 2019)

I, Potato-Man, a *heoric, *enormous oil painting, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and ate many giraffe 2x2 sandwiches, pizzas, and pyraminxes.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 31, 2019)

I, *He-Man*, a heoric*, *enormous oil painting, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and ate many giraffe 2x2 sandwiches, pizzas, and pyraminxes.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 1, 2020)

I, He-Man, a heoric, enormous *oil* painting, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and ate many giraffe 2x2 sandwiches, pizzas, and pyraminxes.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 1, 2020)

I, He-Man, a heoric, enormous painting, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and *painted* many giraffe 2x2 sandwiches, pizzas, and pyraminxes


----------



## brododragon (Jan 1, 2020)

I, He-Man, a heoric, enormous painting, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and painted many giraffe 2x2 sandwiches, pizzas, and pyraminxes.

_My mission is to destroy it all.
*evil cackle*_
 Don't copy that last part


----------



## ProStar (Jan 1, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I, He-Man, a heoric, enormous painting, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and painted many giraffe 2x2 sandwiches, pizzas, and pyraminxes.
> 
> _My mission is to destroy it all.
> *evil cackle*_
> Don't copy that last part



I am so happy you erased to comma after "sandwiches" also


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Jan 1, 2020)

I, He-Perm, a heoric, enormous painting, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and painted many giraffe 2x2 sandwiches and pyraminxes.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 1, 2020)

I, He-Perm, a heoric, enormous painting, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and painted many giraffe *bandaged* 2x2 sandwiches and pyraminxes.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 2, 2020)

I, He-Perm, a heoric, enormous painting, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into his Subway and painted many giraffe bandaged 2x2 sandwiches and pyraminxes.


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Jan 2, 2020)

I, He-Perm, a heoric, enormous permutation, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into Subway and painted many giraffe bandaged 2x2 sandwiches and pyraminxes.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2020)

Piotr Grochowski said:


> I, He-Perm, a heroic, enormous permutation, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into *Bat-cave* and painted many giraffe bandaged 2x2 sandwiches and pyraminxes.



fixed the heoric too


----------



## brododragon (Jan 2, 2020)

I, He-Perm, a heroic, enormous permutation, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into Bat-Cave and *made* many giraffe bandaged 2x2 sandwiches and pyraminxes.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I, He-Perm, a heroic, enormous permutation, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into Bat-Cave and made many giraffe bandaged 2x2 sandwiches and pyraminxes.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 2, 2020)

I, He-Perm, a heroic, enormous permutation, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into Bat-Cave and made many giraffe bandaged 2x2and pyraminxes.

Can you not quote the post? It ruins the formatting, so I can't Copy and Paste.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 3, 2020)

I, He-Perm, a heroic, enormous permutation, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into Bat-Cave and made many giraffe bandaged 2x2s


----------



## brododragon (Jan 3, 2020)

I, He-Perm, a heroic, enormous permutation, devouring Mr. Sub-4, waddled into Bat-Cave and *tried *to make many bandaged 2x2s.

(Had to make a couple grammatical fixes)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 3, 2020)

I, He-Perm, a heroic, enormous permutation, *nicknamed* Mr. Sub-4, waddled into Bat-Cave and tried to make many bandaged 2x2s.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 3, 2020)

I, He-Perm, a *53-move*, enormous permutation, nicknamed Mr. Sub-4, waddled into Bat-Cave and tried to make many bandaged 2x2s.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 3, 2020)

I, He-Perm, a 53-move, enormous permutation, nicknamed Mr. Sub-4, *sneaked *into Bat-Cave and tried to make many bandaged 2x2s.


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Jan 3, 2020)

I, He-Perm, a 53-move, enormous permutation, nicknamed Mr. Sub-4, sneaked into Bat-Cave and tried to make many stickered bandaged 2*×*2s.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 3, 2020)

I, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous permutation, nicknamed Mr. Sub-4, sneaked into Bat-Cave and* managed* to make many stickered bandaged 2*×*2s.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 3, 2020)

I, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous permutation, nicknamed Mr. Sub-4, sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to make many stickered bandaged *1x1s*.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 3, 2020)

I, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous permutation, nicknamed *time-killer*, sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to make many stickered bandaged 1x1s.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 3, 2020)

*Meanwhile*, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous permutation, nicknamed time-killer, sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to make many stickered bandaged 1x1s.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 3, 2020)

*Meanwhile*, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous permutation, nicknamed time-killer, sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to make many stickered bandaged 1x1s.



Spoiler



Is the bandaged 1x1 harder than the regular 1x1?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 4, 2020)

Meanwhile, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous permutation, nicknamed time-killer, sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to make many stickered bandaged *magnetic *1x1s.


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Jan 4, 2020)

Meanwhile, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous permutation, nicknamed time-killer, sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to make many mass produced stickered bandaged magnetic 1×1s.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 4, 2020)

Meanwhile, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous *OH* permutation, nicknamed time-killer, sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to make many mass produced stickered bandaged magnetic 1×1


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2020)

Meanwhile, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous OH permutation, nicknamed time-killer, sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to make many mass-produced stickered bandaged magnetic 1×1 trees


----------



## brododragon (Jan 6, 2020)

Meanwhile Because, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous OH permutation, nicknamed time-killer, sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to make many mass-produced stickered bandaged magnetic 1×1 trees.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Meanwhile Because, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous OH permutation, nicknamed time-killer, sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to make many mass-produced stickered bandaged magnetic 1×1 trees.



That's incomplete...

Because, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous OH permutation was nicknamed time-killer, he sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to make many mass-produced stickered bandaged magnetic 1×1 trees.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 6, 2020)

Spoiler: Stuff






Filipe Teixeira said:


> Is the bandaged 1x1 harder than the regular 1x1?


Duh, obviously harder.


ProStar said:


> That's incomplete...


Well, this is why I don't do thee things at 10:00. This is what I look like right now: .

It's time to clean this up. Getting a bit long.


Because, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous OH permutation was nicknamed time-killer, he sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to make many mass-produced stickered bandaged magnetic 1×1 trees.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 6, 2020)

Because, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous OH permutation was nicknamed time-killer, he sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to make many mass-produced mirror bandaged magnetic 1×1 trees.


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Jan 7, 2020)

Because, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous OH permutation was nicknamed time-killer, he sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to make many mass-produced mirror bandaged *stickerless* magnetic 1×1 trees


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2020)

Because, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous OH permutation was nicknamed time-killer, and he sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to make many mass-produced mirror bandaged stickerless magnetic 1×1 trees


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 7, 2020)

Because, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous OH permutation was nicknamed time-killer, and he sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to make many mass-produced mirror bandaged stickerless magnetic 1×1 trees *factories*


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2020)

Because, He-Perm, a 53-move enormous OH permutation was nicknamed time-killer, and he sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to incinerate many mass-produced mirror bandaged stickerless magnetic 1×1 trees factories


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 7, 2020)

Because He-Perm, a 53-move enormous OH permutation was nicknamed time-killer, *that* he sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to incinerate many mass-produced mirror bandaged stickerless magnetic 1×1 trees factories


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Jan 7, 2020)

Because He-Perm, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation (R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U u2 r2 U2 r2 R2 U2 r2 u2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R F U F' L' B L F' L' B' L F2 U' F') was nicknamed time-killer, that he sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to incinerate many mass-produced mirror bandaged stickerless magnetic 1×1 trees factories


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 7, 2020)

Because He-Perm, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation was nicknamed time-killer, that he sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to incinerate many mass-produced mirror bandaged stickerless magnetic 1×1 trees factories


----------



## ProStar (Jan 7, 2020)

Because He-Perm, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation was nicknamed time-killer, he sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to incinerate many mass-produced mirror bandaged stickerless magnetic 1×1 tree factories

GRAMMER, PEOPLE!


----------



## brododragon (Jan 8, 2020)

Because He-Perm, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation was nicknamed time-killer, he sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to incinerate many mass-produced mirror bandaged stickerless magnetic 1×1 tree factories.

You forgot the period, @ProStar


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 8, 2020)

*Mostly *because He-Perm, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation was nicknamed time-killer, he sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to incinerate many mass-produced mirror bandaged stickerless magnetic 1×1 tree factories.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 9, 2020)

Mostly because He-Perm, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation was nicknamed time-killer, he sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to incinerate many mass-produced mirror bandaged stickerless magnetic *Angstrom* 1×1 tree factories.



Spoiler



Not gonna lie, I’m gonna just keep adding prefixes to the 1x1 lol.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 9, 2020)

Mostly because He-Perm, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation was nicknamed time-killer, he sneaked into Bat-Cave and managed to incinerate many mass-produced *enourmous* mirror bandaged stickerless magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 9, 2020)

Mostly because He-Perm, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation, was nicknamed time-killer, he sneaked into Bat-Cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged stickerless magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.



Spoiler



aren't all mirror puzzles stickerless?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 10, 2020)

Mostly because He-Perm, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation, was nicknamed time-killer, he sneaked into *mats*-Cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged stickerless magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> aren't all mirror puzzles stickerless?


Yes

Mostly because He-Perm, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation, was nicknamed time-killer, he sneaked into mats-Cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged stickerless
magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 10, 2020)

__





stickered mirror cubes - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## ProStar (Jan 10, 2020)

Mostly because He-Perm, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation, was nicknamed time-killer, he sneaked into Mats' cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 10, 2020)

Mostly because He-Perm, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation, was nicknamed time-killer, he sneaked into Mats' *enormous* cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 10, 2020)

Mostly because Felix, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation, was nicknamed time-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 10, 2020)

Mostly because Felix, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation, was nicknamed *cube-killer*, he sneaked into Mats' enormous cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 10, 2020)

Mostly because Felix, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation *of Feliks*, was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.



Spoiler



Cubicle is getting desperate, Angstrom mirror 1x1 trees?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 10, 2020)

Mostly because *CFO-Perm*, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation of Feliks, was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.



Spoiler






> Cubicle is getting desperate, Angstrom mirror 1x1 trees?


Don't forget bandaged


----------



## ProStar (Jan 10, 2020)

Mostly because Yusheng, a 53-move enormous 4×4 OH permutation of Feliks, was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 10, 2020)

Mostly because Yusheng, a *53-years old* enormous 4×4 OH permutation of Feliks, was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 10, 2020)

because Yusheng, an enormous 53 year-old permutation of Feliks, was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.



Spoiler



And to think we started with Aerma going to the store and getting a jar of jelly...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 10, 2020)

because Yusheng, an enormous 53 year-old *rival *of Feliks, was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 10, 2020)

*B*ecause Yusheng, *was *an enormous 53 year-old rival of Feliks, nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 10, 2020)

Because Yusheng was an enormous 53 year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 11, 2020)

Because Jacck was an enormous 53 year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 11, 2020)

Because Jacck was an enormous 53 year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous cave and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.



Spoiler



No forum bullying


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 11, 2020)

Because Jacck was an 53 year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous *mansion* and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Angstrom 1×1 tree factories.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 11, 2020)

Because Jacck was an 53 year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous mansion and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic *Cosmic* 1×1 tree factories.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 11, 2020)

Because Jacck was a 53 year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous mansion and incinerated many mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Cosmic 1×1 trees factories.



Spoiler



Nevermind, now SCS is getting desperate.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 11, 2020)

Because Jacck was a 53 year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous mansion and incinerated *20 million* mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Cosmic 1×1 trees.


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Jan 11, 2020)

Because Jacck was a -53 year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous mansion and incinerated *20 million* mass-produced enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Cosmic 1×1 trees.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 11, 2020)

Because Jacck was a -53 year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous mansion and incinerated 20 million enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Cosmic 1×1 trees


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 12, 2020)

Because Jacck was a -53 year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous mansion and incinerated 20 million enormous mirror bandaged magnetic *Dayan *Cosmic 1×1 trees


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 12, 2020)

Because *Saruman* was a -53 year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous mansion and incinerated 20 million enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Dayan Cosmic 1×1 trees


----------



## ProStar (Jan 12, 2020)

Because Saruman was a -53 year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Mats' enormous mansion and incinerated 20 million enormous mirror bandaged magnetic *HeShu* Cosmic 1×1 trees



Spoiler



HeShu already makes giant 3x3s, why not giant mirror bandaged magnetic 1x1 trees?


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 12, 2020)

Because Saruman was a -53 year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-kiler, he sneaked into Kian's enormous mansion and incinerated 20 million enormous mirror bandaged magnetic HeShu Cosmic 1×1 trees


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 12, 2020)

Because Saruman was a -53 year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-kiler, he sneaked into Kian's enormous mansion and incinerated 20 million enormous mirror bandaged magnetic HeShu *coated *Cosmic 1×1 trees


----------



## ProStar (Jan 12, 2020)

Because Saruman was a 53 year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-kiler, he sneaked into Kian's enormous mansion and incinerated 20 million enormous mirror bandaged magnetic HeShu *PVC* coated Cosmic 1×1 trees


----------



## Hazel (Jan 15, 2020)

Because Saruman was a 53-year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-kiler, he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and incinerated 20 million enormous mirror bandaged magnetic HeShu *PVC* coated Cosmic 1×1 trees.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 15, 2020)

Because Saruman was a 53-year-old rival of Feliks and was nicknamed cube-kiler, he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and incinerated an enormous mirror bandaged magnetic HeShu PVC coated Cosmic 1×1 tree.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 15, 2020)

Because Saruman was a 53-year-old rival of Gimli and was nicknamed cube-kiler, he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and incinerated an enormous mirror bandaged magnetic HeShu PVC coated Cosmic 1×1 tree.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 15, 2020)

Because Saruman was a 53-year-old rival of Gimli and was nicknamed cube-kiler, he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and incinerated an enormous mirror bandaged magnetic *Gan* PVC coated Cosmic 1×1 tree.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 16, 2020)

Because *Pizza*man was a 53-year-old rival of Gimli and was nicknamed cube-kiler, he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and incinerated an enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Gan PVC coated Cosmic 1×1 tree.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 16, 2020)

Because Pizzaman was a 53-year-old rival of Gimli and was nicknamed cube-kiler, he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and incinerated an enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Gan PVC coated Cosmic *142 KRM *1x1 tree.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 16, 2020)

Because Pizzaman was an rival of Gimli and was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and *broke* an enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Gan PVC coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 tree.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2020)

Because Pizzaman was an rival of Gimli and was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and *bumped*(hehe) an enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Gan PVC coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 tree.


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Jan 30, 2020)

Because Pizzaman was an rival of Gimli and was nicknamed cube-killer, he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and bumped an enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Gan PVC coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 tree.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 31, 2020)

Pizzaman was a rival of Gimli and was nicknamed cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and bumped into an enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Gan PVC coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 tree.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 9, 2020)

Bump

Pizzaman was a rival of Gimli and was nicknamed cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and bumped into an enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Gan PVC coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 *cube*.



Spoiler



Yes! Maybe I can finally break my 1x1 PR with this new cube.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 18, 2020)

Pizzaman was a rival of Gimli and was nicknamed cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and bumped into an enormous mirror bandaged magnetic *Rubik's* PVC coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 cube.



Spoiler



Mwahaha! You can not stop the Rubik'slution.

Bumping yourself  unheard of.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Pizzaman was a rival of Gimli and was nicknamed cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and bumped into an enormous mirror bandaged magnetic *Rubik's* PVC coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 cube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Brusselsproutman *was a rival of Gimli and was nicknamed cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and bumped into an enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Rubik's PVC coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 cube.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 18, 2020)

Brusselsproutman was a rival of *WarriorCatCuber *and was nicknamed cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and bumped into an enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Rubik's PVC coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 cube.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Brusselsproutman was a rival of @WarriorCatCuber and was nicknamed cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and bumped into an enormous mirror bandaged *ghost* magnetic Rubik's PVC coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 cube.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Brusselsproutman was a rival of @WarriorCatCuber and was nicknamed cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and bumped into an enormous mirror bandaged *ghost* magnetic Rubik's PVC coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 cube.


Kinda unrelated question, but what are your times for ghost 1x1? I'm trying to get sub-1


Spoiler



minutes, duh


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Kinda unrelated question, but what are your times for ghost 1x1? I'm trying to get sub-1
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I am really slow. So slow, in fact, that I can't even Stackmat a ghost 1x1.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I am really slow. So slow, in fact, that I can't even Stackmat a ghost 1x1.


Improving look ahead is probably your best bet. That dropped almost a second for me!


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

Brusselsproutman was a rival of @WarriorCatCuber and was nicknamed cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and bumped into an enormous mirror bandaged magnetic Rubik's PVC coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 cube.



Spoiler



Mirror and Ghost are the same thing...


----------



## brododragon (Feb 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Mirror and Ghost are the same thing...


No. They are both different 3x3 shape mods.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> No. They are both different 3x3 shape mods.



But you can't have both mirror and ghost


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> But you can't have both mirror and ghost


Here, how about this:

Brusselsproutman was a rival of @WarriorCatCuber and was nicknamed cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and bumped into an enormous *ghost* bandaged magnetic Rubik's PVC coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 cube.

(Changed mirror to ghost, in case you're wondering.)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 18, 2020)

Brusselsproutman was a rival of @WarriorCatCuber and was nicknamed cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and bumped into an enormous *ghost* bandaged magnetic Rubik's pizza coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 cube.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 19, 2020)

Brusselsproutman was a rival of @WarriorCatCuber and was nicknamed cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and *murdered* an enormous ghost bandaged magnetic Rubik's pizza coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 cube.


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 19, 2020)

Brusselsproutman was a rival of @WarriorCatCuber and was nicknamed cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous ghost bandaged magnetic Rubik's *donut* coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 cube.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 19, 2020)

Brusselsproutman was a rival of @WarriorCatCuber and was nicknamed *the *cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous ghost bandaged magnetic Rubik's donut coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 cube.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 19, 2020)

Poor WarriorCatCuber is getting notif spammed lol.


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 19, 2020)

Brusselsproutman was a rival of @PetrusQuber and was nicknamed *the *cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous ghost bandaged magnetic Rubik's donut coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 cube. 

haha


----------



## White KB (Feb 19, 2020)

Brusselsproutman was a rival of @PetrusQuber and was nicknamed the *the* cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous shots bandaged magnetic Rubik's donut coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 cube.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 19, 2020)

Brusselsproutman was a rival of *PetrusQuber *and was nicknamed the the cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous shots bandaged magnetic Rubik's donut coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 cube.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a rival of *PetrusQuber *and was nicknamed the the cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous shots bandaged magnetic Rubik's donut coated Cosmic 142 KRM 1x1 cube.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a rival of PetrusQuber and was nicknamed the the cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous shots bandaged magnetic Rubik's donut coated Cosmic *GAN* 142 KRM 1x1 cube.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a rival of @WarriorCatCuber and was nicknamed the the cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous shots bandaged magnetic Rubik's donut coated Cosmic *GAN* 142 KRM 1x1 cube.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a rival of @WarriorCatCuber and was nicknamed the the cube-killer, so he sneaked into Kian's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous shots bandaged magnetic Rubik's donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM *Infinity *1x1 cube.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a rival of @WarriorCatCuber and was nicknamed the the cube-killer, so he sneaked into @Aerma's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous shots bandaged magnetic Rubik's donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM *Infinity *1x1 cube.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a rival of @WarriorCatCuber and was nicknamed the the cube-killer, so he *lavishly *sneaked into @Aerma's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous shots bandaged magnetic Rubik's donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube.

(I guess I gotta get ready for a bunch of pings from this thread xD)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a rival of @WarriorCatCuber and was nicknamed the the cube-killer, so he *lavishly *sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous shots bandaged magnetic Rubik's donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube.

Not anymore


----------



## Mody (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a rival of @WarriorCatCuber and was nicknamed the the cube-*Kisser*, so he lavishly sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous shots bandaged magnetic Rubik's donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a rival of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-*Kisser*, so he lavishly sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous shots bandaged magnetic Rubik's donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube.



Spoiler



Sorry Aerma, but if I have to suffer so do you


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a rival of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-kisser, so he *sneakily* sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous shots bandaged magnetic Rubik's donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon  was a *fingertrick* of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-kisser, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous shots bandaged magnetic Rubik's donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fingertrick of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-kisser, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous shots bandaged magnetic* Comcast* donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fingertrick of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-kisser, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous shots bandaged magnetic* school* donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a pet of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-kisser, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and murdered an enormous shots bandaged magnetic school donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a pet of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-kisser, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and Choked an enormous shots bandaged magnetic school donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a pet of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-kisser, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and killed an enormous shots bandaged magnetic school donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a pet of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-kisser, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a pet of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-kisser, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube owned by @Etotheipi.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> @DerpBoiMoon was a pet of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-kisser, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube owned by @Etotheipi.


Nooo why must you do this to me too lol XD


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 19, 2020)

Seems like more than one word lol.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Nooo why must you do this to me too lol XD



*evil smiley face reaction*



PetrusQuber said:


> Seems like more than one word lol.



I couldn't add one word, then it wouldn't be grammatically correct.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-kisser, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated Cosmic GAN 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube owned by @Etotheipi.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-kisser, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated Cosmic SenHuan 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube owned by @Etotheipi.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-kisser, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated Cosmic SenHuan 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube owned by @Etotheipi's dad.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 19, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-kisser, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated Cosmic SenHuan 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube owned by @Etotheipi's *subconscious*.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-kisser, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated Cosmic SenHuan 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube owned by @Etotheipi's subconscious, @brododragon.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 20, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-*destroyer*, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated Cosmic SenHuan 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube owned by @Etotheipi's subconscious, @brododragon.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 20, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-o*m-nom-nom-nom-nomer*, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated Cosmic SenHuan 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube owned by @Etotheipi's subconscious, @brododragon.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated Cosmic SenHuan 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube owned by @Etotheipi's subconscious', @brododragon and @GAN 356 X .


----------



## Sion (Feb 20, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated *h *owned by @Etotheipi's subconscious', @brododragon and @GAN 356 X .


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous pocket and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.


----------



## Sion (Feb 20, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous *h *and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 20, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous h and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's *unconscious *subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 20, 2020)

What is this


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

brododragon said:


> What is this



Spamming as many people as possible


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

*ahem*


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> *ahem*
> View attachment 11420



Why do I show up twice in a row?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous *mouth* and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

I don’t understand this thread


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I don’t understand this thread



Read the first post


----------



## Hazel (Feb 20, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> *ahem*
> View attachment 11420


Same here...


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 20, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I don’t understand this thread


I don't think anyone does.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 20, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of *Obama* and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous *mouth* and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.

Gonna start weeding out those pings...


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous mouth and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 20, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma; @Owen Morrison was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous mouth and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconscious, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.

Time to get spammed...


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 20, 2020)

time for the mother load......
@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and *@pjk* ; @Owen Morrison was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous mouth and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconscious, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber, @Aerma, and @pjk. @Owen Morrison was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous mouth and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 20, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-*destroyer*, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's tiny pocket and ate an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school oyster coated Cosmic SenHuan 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube owned by @Etotheipi's subconscious, @brododragon.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 20, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> @DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber and @Aerma and was nicknamed the the cube-*destroyer*, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's tiny pocket and ate an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school oyster coated Cosmic SenHuan 142 KRM Infinity 1x1 cube owned by @Etotheipi's subconscious, @brododragon.


You copied an old version


----------



## Hazel (Feb 20, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber, @Aerma, and Pikachu. @Owen Morrison was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous mouth and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.

I'm just gonna go ahead and get that pjk ping outta here, he shouldn't have to deal with this xP


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 21, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber, @Aerma, and Pikachu. @Owen Morrison was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous *5 *mouth*s* and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 21, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber, @Aerma, and Pikachu. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous *5 *mouth*s* and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic school donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.

okay I am done with the notification spam.


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 21, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber, @Aerma, and Pikachu. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily sneaked into @ProStar's enormous *5 *mouth*s* and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic *work *donut coated @Cubingcubecuberowned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.


----------



## Sion (Feb 21, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber, @Aerma, and Pikachu. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily *yeeted *into @ProStar's enormous 5 mouths and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuberowned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 21, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @WarriorCatCuber, @Aerma, and Pikachu. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous 5 mouths and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.

Nobody is safe from the pings.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 21, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was *not *a fan of @WarriorCatCuber, @Aerma, and Pikachu. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous 5 mouths and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 21, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> @DerpBoiMoon was *not *a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and Pikachu. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous 5 mouths and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 21, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing, @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous 5 mouths and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.

You can't escape.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> @DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing, @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous 5 mouths and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X.
> 
> You can't escape.


@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous 5 mouths and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. *@MJS Cubing also questioned how we got here from the original sentence.*


----------



## brododragon (Feb 21, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> @DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous 5 mouths and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. *@MJS Cubing also questioned how we got here from the original sentence.*


I think that's a run-on word.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I think that's a run-on word.


I don't care


----------



## brododragon (Feb 21, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I don't care


Well, it could very well be a perfectly grammatically correct word, I was just merely making a suggestion.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Well, it could very well be a perfectly grammatically correct word, I was just merely making a suggestion.


Well, stop arguing and edit the sentence. You can fix the grammar.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 21, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous 5 mouths and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing also *wants better grammering so this be what ou wont.*


----------



## ProStar (Feb 21, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous 5 mouths and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing also wants the argument to stop.


----------



## Sion (Feb 21, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous 5 mouths and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing also wants* mint jelly*.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 21, 2020)

I think the best part is that we went from

"I went to the store and bought a jar of jelly."

And are now with

"@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous 5 mouths and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing also wants mint jelly."


----------



## Sion (Feb 21, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous *Heshu superbig 30cm 3x3* and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing also wants mint jelly.


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 21, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the cube-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous *Heshu superbig 30cm 3x3* and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing and @Sion also wants mint jelly.


----------



## Sion (Feb 21, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous Heshu superbig 30cm 3x3 and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing and @Sion also want mint jelly.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 21, 2020)

Get rekt with notifs, all of you.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 21, 2020)

uhhhhmmm you?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 21, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he sneakily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous Heshu superbig 30cm 3x3 and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing and @Sion also want *chocolate* jelly.


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 22, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous Heshu superbig 30cm 3x3 and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing and @Sion also want *chocolate* jelly.


----------



## goidlon (Feb 22, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous Heshu superbig 30cm 3x3 and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing and @Sion also want *chocolate* jelly.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 22, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw coconuts at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous Heshu superbig 30cm 3x3 and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.


----------



## Sion (Feb 23, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw coconuts at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @RiceMan_ into @ProStar's enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 23, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw coconuts at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 23, 2020)

was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw coconuts at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.


----------



## White KB (Feb 23, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw coconuts at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous *Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong* bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.


----------



## fortissim2 (Feb 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @Aerma, and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw coconuts at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing, @fortissim2 and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw coconuts at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing, @fortissim2 and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw coconuts at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragonand @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing, *@Aerma* and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.



Spoiler



>:>


----------



## brododragon (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> >:>


Yes


----------



## Hazel (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> >:>



I made this thread, I should be able to keep my tag out of the post if I so please xD

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw coconuts at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragonand @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing, @ProStar and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.



Spoiler



does this mean war?


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw Greg's 33x33 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragonand @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing, @ProStar and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw Greg's 33x33 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragonand @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing, @Aerma and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.



Spoiler



Yes


----------



## Hazel (Feb 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw Greg's 33x33 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragonand @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing, @ProStar, @Aerma and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @Tony Fisher's 33x33 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing, @ProStar, @Aerma and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.



Spoiler



Why am I mentioned twice? Also Tony's going big in both worlds lol


----------



## Hazel (Feb 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @ProStar's 33x33 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing, @ProStar, @Aerma and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.


----------



## White KB (Feb 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @ProStar's 33x33 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous *evil* bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing, @ProStar, @Aerma and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @ProStar's 33x33 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous evil bandaged magnetic work donut *fried *chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing, @ProStar, @Aerma and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Please stop mentioning me, it sends me notifications during school, and it is annoying. Plus I do not like the fact that I probably died by being ”angerly yeeted...” Thank you.



You didn't die, you just killed cubingcubecuber


@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @ProStar's 33x33 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @fun at the joy into @ProStar's enormous evil bandaged magnetic work donut fried chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing, @ProStar, @Aerma and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 24, 2020)

By participating, I surely face notification war....

Let's do it anyway.

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @ProStar's 24601x24601 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @fun at the joy into @ProStar's enormous evil bandaged magnetic work donut fried chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing, @ProStar, @Aerma and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @MJS Cubing , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @ProStar's 24601x24601 at them. @PetrusQuberwas nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @fun at the joy into @ProStar's enormous evil bandaged magnetic work donut fried chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @MJS Cubing, *@WoowyBaby*, @Aerma and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.



Spoiler



Welcome to the party 

(I changed my name because I'm already mentioned twice)


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 24, 2020)

Or you could just change your preferences.
lol I didn't even notice my name until I spotted it eventually


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @ProStar , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @ProStar's 24601x24601 at them. @PetrusQuberwas nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @fun at the joy into @ProStar's enormous evil bandaged magnetic work donut fried chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @ProStar , *@*WoowyBaby, @Aerma and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.

You're back in @ProStar .


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

I was in three times

@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @ProStar , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @Owen Morrison 24601x24601 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @fun at the joy into @ProStar's enormous evil bandaged magnetic work donut fried chicken coated @Parity Nightmare and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @Micah Morrison, @WoowyBaby , @Aerma and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I was in three times
> 
> @DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @ProStar , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @Owen Morrison 24601x24601 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @fun at the joy into @ProStar's enormous evil bandaged magnetic work donut fried chicken coated @Parity Nightmare and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @Micah Morrison, @WoowyBaby , @Aerma and @Sion also want chocolate jelly.


@DerpBoiMoon was not a fan of @ProStar , @White KB , and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @Owen Morrison 24601x24601 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @fun at the joy into @ProStar's enormous evil bandaged magnetic work donut fried chicken coated @Parity Nightmare and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @Micah Morrison, @WoowyBaby , @Aerma and @Sion also want *peanut butter* jelly *sandwiches*.


----------



## fortissim2 (Feb 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was *not* a fan of @ProStar, @White KB, and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @Owen Morrison 24601x24601 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @fun at the joy into @ProStar's enormous evil bandaged magnetic work donut fried chicken coated @Parity Nightmare and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @Micah Morrison, @WoowyBaby , @Aerma and @Sion also want peanut butter jelly sandwiches.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was *not* a fan of @ProStar, @White KB, and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @fortissim2 24601x24601 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @fun at the joy into @ProStar's enormous evil bandaged magnetic work donut fried chicken coated @Parity Nightmare and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconscious, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @Micah Morrison, @WoowyBaby , @Aerma and @Sion also want peanut butter jelly sandwiches.

your guys' spelling is killing me.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @ProStar, @White KB, and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @Owen Morrison 24601x24601 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc *non-*bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @fun at the joy into @ProStar's enormous evil *non-*bandaged magnetic work donut fried chicken coated @Parity Nightmare and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong *non-*bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @Micah Morrison, @WoowyBaby , @Aerma and @Sion also want peanut butter jelly sandwiches.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> @DerpBoiMoon was *not* a fan of @ProStar, @White KB, and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @fortissim2 24601x24601 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @fun at the joy into @ProStar's enormous evil bandaged magnetic work donut fried chicken coated @Parity Nightmare and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconscious, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @Micah Morrison, @WoowyBaby , @Aerma and @Sion also want peanut butter jelly sandwiches.
> 
> your guys' spelling is killing me.


I don't think anyone else cares.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 24, 2020)

I might as well start entering this...

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @ProStar, @White KB, and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @Owen Morrison 24601x24601 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc non*-*bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous evil non*-*bandaged *very *magnetic work donut fried chicken coated @Parity Nightmare and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong non*-*bandaged *very* magnetic work donut chicken coated *cube* @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @Micah Morrison, @WoowyBaby , @Aerma and @Sion also want peanut butter jelly sandwiches.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @ProStar, @White KB, and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @Owen Morrison 24601x24601 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc non*-*bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous evil non*-*bandaged very magnetic work donut fried chicken coated @Parity Nightmare and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong non*-*bandaged very magnetic work donut chicken coated cube @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @Micah Morrison, @WoowyBaby , @Aerma , @fun at the joy and @Sion also want peanut butter jelly sandwiches.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

Enough! I checked the forums just now, and I had 24 notifications, 18 of which where from this thread.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> @DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @ProStar, @White KB, and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @WarriorCatCuber 24601x24601 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc *non-*bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous evil *non-*bandaged *very *magnetic work donut fried chicken coated @Parity Nightmare and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong *non-*bandaged *very* magnetic work donut chicken coated *cube* @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @Micah Morrison, @WoowyBaby , @Aerma , @fun at the joy and @Sion also want peanut butter jelly sandwiches.
> 
> Also I have to add, Micah is allergic to peanut butter. so why does he want a pb&j sandwich???



People can like foods they're allergic to. Maybe he wants one really badly but can't because he's allergic? (I obviously don't know if he likes pb)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> he tried it once at a doctor's office to see if he was allergic to it and he said he hated it obviously you guys couldn't have known that.



Maybe he thinks that peanut butter when mixed with jelly is good lol


----------



## Sion (Feb 24, 2020)

Going to do something a little controversial so we don't end up with an essay and so we can go back to our roots with a sentence.


Micah, William , Anna , Frank and Trent want peanut butter jelly sandwiches.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Sion said:


> Going to do something a little controversial so we don't end up with an essay and so we can go back to our roots with a sentence.
> 
> 
> Micah, William , Anna , Frank and Trent want peanut butter jelly sandwiches.



You broke the rules by changing more than one word, so I'm doing the same thing:


*@DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @ProStar, @White KB, and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @WarriorCatCuber 24601x24601 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc non-bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous evil non-bandaged very magnetic work donut fried chicken coated @Parity Nightmare and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong non-bandaged very magnetic work donut chicken coated cube @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @Micah Morrison, @WoowyBaby , @Aerma , @fun at the joy and @Sion also want peanut butter jelly sandwiches.*


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You broke the rules by changing more than one word, so I'm doing the same thing:
> 
> 
> @DerpBoiMoon was a fan of @ProStar, @White KB, and @WarriorCatCuber, so he threw @WarriorCatCuber 24601x24601 at them. @PetrusQuber was nicknamed the the enormous sliccc non*-*bandaged magnetic work donut chicken coated @Cubingcubecuber-om-nom-nom-nom-nomer, so he angrily yeeted @LNB Films into @ProStar's enormous evil non*-*bandaged very magnetic work donut fried chicken coated @Parity Nightmare and killed an enormous Glaukxh-Bonkie-Bing-Bong non*-*bandaged very magnetic work donut chicken coated cube @Cubingcubecuber owned by @Etotheipi's unconscious subconsciouses, @brododragon and @GAN 356 X. @Micah Morrison, @WoowyBaby , @Aerma , @fun at the joy and @Sion also want peanut butter jelly sandwiches.



*My bad, maybe we should bold the word(s) we change!*


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

Sion said:


> Going to do something a little controversial so we don't end up with an essay and so we can go back to our roots with a sentence.
> 
> 
> Micah, William , Anna , Frank and Trent want peanut butter jelly sandwiches.


Micah, William , Anna , Frank and Trent ate peanut butter jelly sandwiches.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

Micah, William , Anna , Frank and Trent ate peanut butter jelly sandwiches. Micah *lived* after consuming peanut butter which he was *not *allergic to.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

@Micah Morrison, @William Martin Powell , @anna, Frank and Trent ate peanut butter jelly sandwiches. @Micah Morrison lived after consuming peanut butter which he was not allergic to.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

@Micah Morrison, @William Martin Powell , @anna, @MJS Cubing ,Frank and Trent ate peanut butter jelly sandwiches. @Micah Morrison lived after consuming peanut butter which he was not allergic to.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

@Micah Morrison, @William Martin Powell , @anna, @Fredrick and @TreyH ate peanut butter jelly sandwiches. @Micah Morrison lived after consuming peanut butter which he was not allergic to.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> @Micah Morrison, @William Martin Powell , @anna, @Fredrick and @TreyH ate peanut butter jelly sandwiches. @Micah Morrison lived after consuming peanut butter which he was not allergic to.


@MJS Cubing , @William Martin Powell , @anna, @Fredrick and @TreyH ate peanut butter jelly sandwiches. @MJS Cubing , lived after consuming peanut butter which he was not allergic to.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

@MJS Cubing and his brother @MJS Cubing ate @MJS Cubing and @MJS Cubing sandwiches. @MJS Cubing lived after consuming @MJS Cubing butter, which he was not allergic to.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

@MJS Cubing and his brother @Owen Morrison ate @ProStar and @ProStar sandwiches. @MJS Cubing lived after consuming @ProStar 
butter, which he was not allergic to.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

@MJS Cubing and his brother @Owen Morrison ate @ProStar and @Etotheipi sandwiches. @GAN 356 X lived after consuming @WoowyBaby butter, which he was not allergic to.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

*@BobtheBurger likes to eat squares covered in @WoowyBaby butter.*


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

*@MJS Cubing and his brother @Owen Morrison ate @ProStar and @Etotheipi sandwiches. @GAN 356 X lived after consuming* @WoowyBaby butter, *which he was not allergic to.*


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

@MJS Cubing and his brother @Owen Morrison ate @ProStar and @Etotheipi sandwiches. @GAN 356 X lived after drinking @WoowyBaby soda, which he was not allergic to.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

@MJS Cubing and his brother @Owen Morrison ate @ProStar and @Etotheipi sandwiches. @GAN 356 X lived after drinking @WoowyBaby & @Aerma soda, which he was not allergic to.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

@MJS Cubing and his brother @Someone I don't know who may not exist ate @ProStar and @Etotheipi sandwiches. @GAN 356 X lived after drinking @Aerma soda, which he was not allergic to.

I don't even know who Matthew is I am not his brother and I am getting notification spammed.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> @MJS Cubing and his brother @Owen Morrison ate @ProStar and @Etotheipi sandwiches. @GAN 356 X lived after drinking @WoowyBaby & @Aerma soda, which he was not allergic to.


@MJS Cubing and his brother @Owen Morrison ate @ProStar and @Etotheipi sandwiches. @GAN 356 X lived after drinking @WoowyBaby & @ProStar soda, which he was not allergic to.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> @MJS Cubing and his brother @Someone I don't know who may not exist ate @ProStar and @Etotheipi sandwiches. @GAN 356 X lived after drinking @Aerma soda, which he was not allergic to.
> 
> I don't even know who Matthew is I am not his brother and I am getting notification spammed.


I know, I just used the first person I saw that wasn't ProStar


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

what on earth is going on?
btw I used to be only slightly allergic to peanut butter so I probably wouldn't die after eating it


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> what on earth is going on?
> btw I used to be only slightly allergic to peanut butter so I probably wouldn't die after eating it



Key words "Used to". The black magic of the SS forums has made you deathly allergic


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 24, 2020)

@MJS Cubing and his brother @Owen Morrison ate @ProStar and @Etotheipi sandwiches. @GAN 356 X lived after drinking @WoowyBaby & @ProStar’s *essence*, which he was not allergic to.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

@MJS Cubing and his brother @Owen Morrison ate @ProStar and @Etotheipi* sandwiches*. @GAN 356 X lived after drinking @WoowyBaby & @ProStar’s essence, which he was not allergic to.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

@MJS Cubing and his brother @Micah Morrison ate @ProStar and @Etotheipi sandwiches. @GAN 356 X lived after drinking @WoowyBaby & @ProStar’s *essence*, which he was not allergic to.

Can I please stop getting spammed?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

@MJS Cubing and his brother @Micah Morrison ate @ProStar and @Etotheipi sandwiches. @GAN 356 X lived after drinking @WoowyBaby & @Owen Morrison ’s essence, which he was not allergic to.

SPAM HIM!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

BOOM! someone declared a spamming war. I WILL SPAM SO MANY TiMES!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m amazed mods haven’t caught this yet lol.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

@Owen Morrison and his brother @Owen Morrison ate @Owen Morrison and @Owen Morrison sandwiches @Owen Morrison lived after drinking @Owen Morrison & @Owen Morrison 's essence, which he was not allergic to.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 24, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Or you could just change your preferences.
> lol I didn't even notice my name until I spotted it eventually
> View attachment 11452


My settings were automatically like that.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

I removed sandwiches if you didn't notice.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 24, 2020)

a lot can happen overnight


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

A lot of cubing can happen overnight


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> a lot can happen overnight



Poor Aussies, they're always sleeping when the action happens and wake up with etotheipi+1 notifs


----------



## Hazel (Feb 25, 2020)

As the creator of this thread, I'd like to add a rule, as this has gotten waaay out of hand: no pinging people in the sentence. It floods their notifications, and it isn't fair to anybody involved. Failure to follow this rule will result in me being solemnly disappointed in you (but seriously please don't do it anymore).

Also, the sentence is officially changing to the new one. To keep things orderly with this new rule, I'm going to make a master edit to the sentence. Please continue how you see fit—one word at a time, in accordance with the no-ping rule.

*Obama and his brother Obama ate Obama and Obama sandwiches Obama lived after drinking Obama & Obama's essence, which he was not allergic to.*


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 25, 2020)

Obama and his brother Obama ate Obama and @randompersonwhoactuallydoesn'texistsodonnthatemelol sandwiches Obama lived after drinking Obama & Obama's essence, which he was not allergic to.


----------



## Sion (Feb 25, 2020)

Obama and his brother Trump ate Bernie and Regan sandwiches. Obama lived after drinking Bernie & Regan's essence, which he was not allergic to.

Edit: There were so many Obamas that it gave me a headache.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

Obama and his brother Trump ate Bernie and Regan sandwiches. Obama lived after drinking Bernie & Regan's *sauce*, which he was not allergic to.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Obama and his brother Trump ate Bernie and Regan sandwiches. Obama *and Trump *lived after drinking Bernie & Regan's sauce, which he was not allergic to.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

Obama and his brother Trump ate Bernie and Regan *steaks*. Obama *and Trump *lived after drinking Bernie & Regan's sauce, which he was not allergic to.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Obama and his brother Trump ate Bernie and Regan steaks. Obama and Trump lived after drinking Bernie & Regan's sauce, which *they* was not allergic to.


----------



## Sion (Feb 25, 2020)

Obama and his brother Trump ate Bernie and Regan steaks. Obama and Trump lived after drinking Bernie & Regan's sauce, which they* were* not allergic to.


----------



## fortissim2 (Feb 25, 2020)

Obama and his *grandpa* Trump ate Bernie and Regan steaks. Obama and Trump lived after drinking Bernie & Regan's sauce, which they were not allergic to.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

*Hillary* and *her sister* Trump ate Bernie and Regan steaks. Obama and Trump lived after drinking Bernie & Regan's sauce, which they were not allergic to.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

Hillary and her sister Trump ate Bernie and Regan steaks. Obama and Trump lived after drinking Bernie & Regan's *wine*, which they were not allergic to.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Hillary and her sister Trump ate Bernie and Regan steaks. Obama and Trump *died* after drinking Bernie & Regan's wine,which they were allergic to.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

Hillary and her sister Trump ate Bernie and Regan steaks. *only* Trump died after drinking Bernie & Regan's wine, which they were allergic to.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Hillary and her sister Trump ate Bernie and Regan steaks. only *Hillary* died after drinking Bernie & Regan's wine, which *she* were allergic to.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

Hillary and her sister Trump ate Bernie and Regan steaks. only Hillary died after drinking Bernie & Regan's wine, which she *was* allergic to.

Grammar, please.


----------



## fortissim2 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hillary and her sister Trump ate Bernie *Sanders* and Regan steaks. *O*nly Hillary died after drinking Bernie & Regan's wine, which she was allergic to. 

(changed 2 things i'm sorry)


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 26, 2020)

Hillary and her *poltical opponent* Trump ate Bernie Sanders and Regan steaks. Only Hillary died after drinking Bernie & Regan's wine, which she was allergic to.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 1, 2020)

Hillary and her poltical *lover* Trump ate Bernie Sanders and Regan steaks. Only Hillary died after drinking Bernie & Regan's wine, which she was allergic to.


----------



## Sion (Mar 1, 2020)

Hillary and her poltical* lover* Trump ate Bernie Sanders and Regan *raw*. Only Hillary died after drinking Bernie & Regan's wine, which she was allergic to.


----------



## CubicOreo (Mar 1, 2020)

Hillary and her enormous political* lover* Trump ate Bernie Sanders and Regan *raw*. Only Hillary died after drinking Bernie & Regan's wine, which she was allergic to.


----------



## Sion (Mar 2, 2020)

Hillary and her enormous political lover Trump ate Bernie Sanders and Ronald Regan raw. Only Hillary died after drinking Bernie & Regan's wine, which she was allergic to.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 2, 2020)

Hillary and her enormous political cube lover Trump ate Bernie Sanders and Ronald Regan raw. Only Hillary died after drinking Bernie & Regan’s wine, which she as allergic to.


----------



## Sion (Mar 2, 2020)

Hillary and her enormous political rival lover Trump ate Bernie Sanders and Ronald Regan raw. Only Hillary died after drinking Bernie & Regan’s wine, which she as allergic to.


Side note: let’s do it broken telephone style and only change from now on, instead of adding.


----------



## CubicOreo (Mar 4, 2020)

Hillary and her gorgeous political rival lover Trump ate Bernie Sanders and Ronald Regan raw. Only Hillary died after drinking Bernie & Regan’s wine, which she as allergic to.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 6, 2020)

Hillary and her gorgeous political rival lover Trump ate Bernie Sanders and Ronald Regan *overcooked.* Only Hillary died after drinking Bernie & Regan’s wine, which she as allergic to.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Mar 10, 2020)

Hillary and her gorgeous political rival lover Trump ate Bernie Sanders and Ronald Regan *alive.* Only Hillary died after drinking Bernie & Regan’s wine, which she as allergic to.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 11, 2020)

Adam and her gorgeous political rival lover Trump ate Bernie Sanders and Ronald Regan alive. Only Hillary died after drinking Bernie & Regan’s wine, which she as allergic to


----------



## brododragon (Mar 29, 2020)

Adam and her gorgeous political rival lover Trump ate Bernie Sanders and Ronald Regan alive. Only Hillary died after drinking *blue stuff*, which she as allergic to


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 1, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Adam and her gorgeous political rival lover Trump ate Bernie Sanders and Ronald Regan alive. Only Hillary died after drinking *blue stuff*, which she as allergic to


Let's start this with a new sentence.


----------



## brododragon (Oct 1, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Let's start this with a new sentence.


Giraffes eat green eggs and Ham on the first Saturday of the year.


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 2, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Giraffes eat green eggs and Ham on the first Saturday of the year.


Giraffes eat green eggs and Ham on the first day of the year.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Giraffes eat green eggs and Ham on the first day of the year.


Giraffes eat red eggs and Ham on the first day of the year.


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Giraffes eat red eggs and Ham on the first day of the year.


Girrafes eat red eggs and apples on the first day of the year.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Girrafes eat red eggs and apples on the first day of the year.


Girrafes eat red eggs and apples on the first day of the week.


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Girrafes eat red eggs and apples on the first day of the week.


Giraffes eat plants and apples on the first day of the week.
I misspelled giraffes in previous post lol.


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Giraffes eat plants and apples on the first day of the week.
> I misspelled giraffes in previous post lol.


Giraffes eat giraffes and apples on the first day of the week.


----------



## Username: Username: (Oct 2, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Giraffes eat giraffes and apples on the first day of the week.


Giraffes eat kanjiklubs and rathtars on the first day of the week. (Star Wars references lol)


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 2, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Giraffes eat kanjiklubs and rathtars on the first day of the week. (Star Wars references lol)


Giraffes eat raichu and pikachu on the first day of the week.
(They are so rude)


----------



## White KB (Oct 7, 2020)

Giraffes eat with raichu and pikachu on the first day of the week.


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 7, 2020)

White KB said:


> Giraffes eat with raichu and pikachu on the first day of the week.


Giraffes eat Raichu and Pickachu with sauce on the first day of the week.


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 12, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Giraffes eat Raichu and Pickachu with sauce on the first day of the week.



TRUMP eat Raichu and Pickachu with sauce on the first day of the week.


Lukas (Luni) Batema: WeCubeUSA Co-Founder (https://www.WeCubeUSA.com)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 13, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> TRUMP eat Raichu and Pickachu with sauce on the first day of the week.
> 
> 
> Lukas (Luni) Batema: WeCubeUSA Co-Founder (https://www.WeCubeUSA.com)


What is the rule about making a sentence grammatically correct? This sentence should be “Trump *eats* Raichu and Pickachu with sauce on the first day of the week,” but that would be changing 2 words. So should we keep it as is, or make it so that it actually makes sense?


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> What is the rule about making a sentence grammatically correct? This sentence should be “Trump *eats* Raichu and Pickachu with sauce on the first day of the week,” but that would be changing 2 words. So should we keep it as is, or make it so that it actually makes sense?


Change it to Trump eats.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 2, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Change it to Trump eats.


Trump *eats* Raichu and Pikachu with sauce on the first day of the week.


----------



## ArbishAli (Nov 2, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> Trump *eats* Raichu and Pikachu with sauce on the first day of the week.


Trump eats Raichu and chicken on the first day of the week.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 2, 2020)

*Biden *eats Raichu and chicken on the first day of the week


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 3, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> *Biden *eats Raichu and chicken on the first day of the week



*Yo *eats Raichu and broccoli on the first day of the week.


----------



## ArbishAli (Nov 4, 2020)

Biden eats pizza and chicken on the first day of the week.
Oh this makes no sense. I did not see the Yo post.


----------



## ArbishAli (Nov 4, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> *Yo *eats Raichu and broccoli on the first day of the week.


Yo eats burger and brocolli on the first day of the week.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 4, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Yo eats burger and brocolli on the first day of the week.


*YOLO *eats burger and brocolli on the first day of the week.


----------



## ArbishAli (Nov 4, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> *YOLO *eats burger and brocolli on the first day of the week.


YOLO eats rice and brocolli on the first day of the week.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 4, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> YOLO eats rice and brocolli on the first day of the week.


*MARCO P*OLO eats rice and brocolli on the first day of the week


----------



## ArbishAli (Nov 4, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> *MARCO P*OLO eats rice and brocolli on the first day of the week


MARCO POLO Sheep eats rice and brocolli on the first day of the week.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 4, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> MARCO POLO Sheep eats rice and brocolli on the first day of the week.


MARCO POLO Sheep eats rice and *17x17 cubes *on the first day of the week


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 4, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> MARCO POLO Sheep eats rice and *17x17 cubes *on the first day of the week


MARCO POLO Sheep eats rice and 17x17 cubes on the *666th* day of the week


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 5, 2020)

Marco Polo Sheep eats *deep-fried* rice and 17x17 cubes on the 666th day of the week.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Marco Polo Sheep eats *deep-fried* rice and 17x17 cubes on the 666th day of the week.


Marco Polo *cow* eats deep-fried rice and 17x17 cubes on the 666th day of the week.


----------



## ArbishAli (Nov 8, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Marco Polo *cow* eats deep-fried rice and 17x17 cubes on the 666th day of the week.


Lol there is no Marco Polo cow.


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 9, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Marco Polo *cow* eats deep-fried rice and 17x17 cubes on the 666th day of the week.


Marco Polo cow eats deep-fried rice and 17x17 cubes on the 666th day of the *decade*.


----------



## Ravagerous (Nov 9, 2020)

A cow eats grass and 17x17 cubes on the 666th day of the *century*.


----------



## ArbishAli (Nov 10, 2020)

A goat eats grass and 17x17 cubes on the 666th day of the century.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 11, 2020)

A goat eats grass and *19x19* cubes on the 420th day of the century.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 30, 2020)

A goat eats grass and 19x19 cubes on the 420th day of the *3.47th year of the reign of the judges*.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 30, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> A goat eats grass and 19x19 cubes on the 420th day of the *3.47th year of the reign of the judges*.


A goat eats grass and 19x19 cubes on the 420th day of the 3.47th year of the reign of *Yusheng Du*.

  What if the WR is broken after 3.47 years? That would be on May 14, 2021. You heard it here first!


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> A goat eats grass and 19x19 cubes on the 420th day of the 3.47th year of the reign of *Yusheng Du*.
> 
> What if the WR is broken after 3.47 years? That would be on May 14, 2021. You heard it here first!


a goat eats grass and *clonk *on the *4.73th* day of the 3.47th year of the reign of Yusheng Du.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> a goat eats grass and *clonk *on the *4.73th* day of the 3.47th year of the reign of Yusheng Du.



a goat eats grass and clonk on the 4.73th day of the 3.47th year of the reign of Yusheng Du*'s dad*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> a goat eats grass and clonk on the 4.73th day of the 3.47th year of the reign of Yusheng Du*'s dad*


A goat eats grass and clonk on the 4.73th day of the 3.47th year of the *banishment* of Yusheng Du's dad.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> A goat eats grass and clonk on the 4.73th day of the 3.47th year of the banishment of Yusheng Du's *GTS2M.*


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 22, 2021)

A goat eats grass and clonk on the 4.73th month of the 3.47th year of the banishment of Yusheng Du's *GTS2M.*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 22, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> A goat eats grass and clonk on the 4.73th month of the 3.47th *second* of the banishment of Yusheng Du's GTS2M*.*


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 22, 2021)

A goat *swallows* grass and clonk on the 4.73th month of the 3.47th second of the banishment of Yusheng Du's GTS2M*.*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 22, 2021)

Oh gosh, this thread was so bad for awhile…

A *camel* swallows grass and clonk on the 4.73th month of the 3.47th second of the banishment of Yusheng Du’s GTS2M.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 22, 2021)

*The* camel swallows grass and clonk on the 4.73th month of the 3.47th second of the banishment of Yusheng Du’s GTS2M.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 22, 2021)

The *fugitive* camel swallows grass and clonk on the 4.73th month of the 3.47th second of the banishment of Yusheng Du’s GTS2M.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 22, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> The fugitive camel swallows grass and clonk on the 4.73th month of the 3.47th second of the *marriage* of Yusheng Du’s GTS2M.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 22, 2021)

The fugitive camel swallows grass and clonk on the 4.73th month of the 3.47th *nano*second of the marriage of Yusheng Du’s GTS2M.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 22, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> The fugitive camel swallows grass and clonk on the 4.73th month of the 3.47th nanosecond of the marriage of Yusheng Du’s *fionsé*.


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 27, 2021)

The fugitive camel swallows grass and *bread* on the 4.73th month of the 3.47th nanosecond of the marriage of Yusheng Du’s fionsé.


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 27, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> The *small *camel swallows grass and bread on the 4.73th month of the 3.47th nanosecond of the marriage of Yusheng Du’s fionsé.


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 27, 2021)

The small camel swallows grass and bread on the 4.73th month of the 3.47th *minute* of the marriage of Yusheng Du’s fionsé.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 27, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> The small *hellocubers *swallows grass and bread on the 4.73th month of the 3.47th minute of the marriage of Yusheng Du’s fionsé.


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 29, 2021)

The *big* hellocubers swallows grass and bread on the 4.73th month of the 3.47th minute of the marriage of Yusheng Du’s fionsé.


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 29, 2021)

*Man, this is so silly.*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 29, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Man, this is so silly.


*Woman*, this is so silly.


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 31, 2021)

*Ruihang Xu,* this is so silly.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 31, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Ruihang Xu, this is so silly *billy*.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 1, 2021)

*Hey*, this is so silly billy.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 1, 2021)

Hey,* You're fast.*


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hey, you're *good. *


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 1, 2021)

Hey, you’re good kangaroo


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hey, you're good kangaroo *cuber*.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 2, 2021)

*Feliks Is Sub-10.*


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 2, 2021)

Feliks is Sub-10 *nanoseconds*.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 2, 2021)

*Max *is Sub-10 nanoseconds.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 2, 2021)

Max is Sub-10 nanoseconds *officially. *


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 2, 2021)

Max is Sub-10 picoseconds officially.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 2, 2021)

The big *ant* swallows grass and bread on the 4.73th month of the 3.47th minute of the marriage of Yusheng Du’s fionsé.



Spoiler



Bring it back!


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 3, 2021)

The big ant swallows grass and bread on the 4.73th month of the 3.47th minute of the marriage of Yusheng Du’s *GTS2M*.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 3, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> The big ant swallows grass and bread on *October 4th which is the Banishment* of Yusheng Du’s GTS2M.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 3, 2021)

*Your* big ant swallows grass and bread on October 4th which is the Banishment of Yusheng Du’s GTS2M.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 3, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> *Feliks's* big ant swallows grass and bread on October 4th which is the Banishment of Yusheng Du’s GTS2M.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 3, 2021)

Feliks's big ant swallows grass, *water* and bread on October 4th which is the Banishment of Yusheng Du’s GTS2M.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 3, 2021)

Feliks's big bread *ate grass* on October 4th which is the *customization day *of Yusheng Du’s GTS2M.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 3, 2021)

Feliks's big* butter* bread ate grass on October 4th which is the customization day of Yusheng Du’s GTS2M.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 3, 2021)

*Ruihang*'s *gigantic *butter bread ate *noodles* on October *2*4th which is the *destruction* of Yusheng Du’s GTS2M.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 3, 2021)

I thought we were supposed to add / change one word only...


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 3, 2021)

Ruihang's gigantic *garlic* bread ate noodles on October 24th which is the destruction of Yusheng Du’s GTS2M.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 3, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Ruihang's gigantic garlic bread *powered *noodles on October 24th which is the destruction of Yusheng Du’s GTS2M.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 4, 2021)

Ruihang's gigantic garlic bread powered noodles on October 24th which is the destruction of *the* GTS*3*M.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 4, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I thought we were supposed to add / change one word only...


That is what I was thinking...


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 4, 2021)

Ruihang's gigantic garlic bread powered noodles on October 24th which is the *explosion* of the GTS3M.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 4, 2021)

Ruihang's gigantic garlic bread powered noodles on October 24th which is the explosion of the GTS3M dynasty.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 4, 2021)

Ruihang's gigantic garlic bread powered *a Tesla *on October 24th which is the explosion of the GTS3M dynasty.

(I had to change a word and add a word to make it grammatically correct)


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 4, 2021)

Ruihang's gigantic garlic bread powered a Tesla on October 24th which is the explosion of the *long-lasting* GTS3M dynasty.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 4, 2021)

Ruihang's gigantic garlic bread powered a Tesla on October *31st* which is the explosion of the long-lasting GTS3M dynasty.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 4, 2021)

Jeez..
*Mats Valk*'s gigantic garlic bread powered a Tesla on October 31st which is the *major victory* of the long-lasting GTS3M dynasty.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Ruihang's gigantic garlic bread powered a Tesla on October *31st* which is the explosion of the long-lasting GTS3M dynasty.


also with the "CLICK ME!!!" did you just rickroll me?


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 4, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Mats Valk's gigantic garlic bread powered a *lamp* on October 31st *2021* which is the major victory of the long-lasting GTS3M dynasty.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 4, 2021)

Mats Valk's gigantic garlic bread powered a lamp on October 31st 2021 which is the major victory of the long-lasting GTS3M*'s minions* dynasty.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 4, 2021)

Mats Valk's gigantic garlic bread powered a lamp on October 31st, 2021, which is the major victory of the long-lasting *Tengyun v2’s* minions dynasty.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Mats Valk's gigantic garlic bread powered a lamp on *May* 31st, 2021, which is the major victory of the long-lasting Tengyun v2’s minions


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 5, 2021)

Mats Valk's gigantic garlic bread powered a *magic* lamp on May 31st, 2021, which is the major victory of the long-lasting Tengyun v2’s minions dinasty


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 5, 2021)

Mats Valk's gigantic garlic bread powered a magic lamp on May 31st, 2021, which is the major victory of the long-lasting Tengyun v2’s minions dinasty


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 5, 2021)

Mats Valk's gigantic garlic @Waffles powered a magic lamp on May 31st, 2021, which is the major victory of the long-lasting Tengyun v2’s minions dinasty


----------



## Ravagerous (Aug 6, 2021)

Mats Valk's gigantic *chorizo *@Waffles powered a magic lamp on May 31st, 2021, which is the major victory of the long-lasting Tengyun v2’s minions dinasty


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 6, 2021)

Ravagerous said:


> Mats Valk's gigantic chorizo* robot* powered a magic lamp on May 31st, 2021, which is the major victory of the long-lasting Tengyun v2’s minions dinasty


----------



## Ravagerous (Aug 6, 2021)

Mats Valk's *colossal *chorizo robot powered a magic lamp on May 31st, 2021, which is the major victory of the long-lasting Tengyun v2’s minions dinasty


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 6, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal chorizo robot *vaporized* a magic lamp on May 31st, 2021, which is the major victory of the long-lasting Tengyun v2’s minions dynasty


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 7, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal chorizo robot vaporized a *genie’s* magic lamp on May 31st, 2021, which is the major victory of the long-lasting Tengyun v2’s minions dynasty


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 8, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal chorizo robot vaporized a genie’s magic lamp on May 31st, 2021, which is the major *defeat* of the long-lasting Tengyun v2’s minions dynasty


----------



## NacksSnack (Aug 10, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal chorizo robot vaporized a genie’s magic lamp on May 31st, 2021, which is the *landslide *victory of the long-lasting Tengyun v2’s minions dynasty


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 10, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal chorizo robot *exploded* a genie’s magic lamp on May 31st 2021, which is the landslide victory of the long-lasting Tengyun v2’s minions dynasty.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Aug 10, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal chorizo robot *spontaneously combusted* a genie’s magic lamp on May 31st 2021, which is the landslide victory of the long-lasting Tengyun v2’s minions dynasty.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 11, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal chorizo *gigantic* robot spontaneously combusted a genie’s magic lamp on May 31st 2021, which is the landslide victory of the long-lasting Tengyun v2’s minions dynasty.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 11, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal chorizo gigantic robot spontaneously *rickrolled* a genie’s magic lamp on May 31st 2021, which is the landslide victory of the long-lasting Tengyun v2’s minions dynasty.



Spoiler



no one said you can't edit more than once at a time...


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 11, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Mats Valk's colossal chorizo gigantic robot spontaneously *rickrolled* a genie’s magic lamp on May 31st 2021, which is the landslide victory of the long-lasting Tengyun v2’s minions dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mats Valk's colossal chorizo gigantic robot spontaneously *rick-zemdeged* a genie's magic lamp on May 31st 2021, which is the landslide victory of the long-lasting Tengyun VW's minions dynasty


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 11, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal chorizo gigantic robot spontaneously *made* a genie's magic lamp on May 31st 2021, which is the landslide victory of the long-lasting Tengyun VW's minions dynasty.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 11, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal chorizo gigantic robot *cuber* spontaneously made a genie's magic lamp on May 31st 2021, which is the landslide victory of the long-lasting Tengyun VW's minions dynasty.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 11, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal chorizo gigantic *noob* cuber spontaneously made a genie's magic lamp on May 31st 2021, which is the landslide victory of the long-lasting Tengyun VW's minions dynasty.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 11, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal chorizo *smol* noob cuber spontaneously made a genie's magic lamp on May 31st 2021, which is the landslide victory of the long-lasting Tengyun VW's minions dynasty.


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 11, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal chorizo smol noob cuber spontaneously made a genie's magic lamp on May 31st 2021, which is the landslide defeat of the long-lasting Tengyun VW's minions dynasty


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 12, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Mats Valk's colossal chorizo *machine* spontaneously made a genie's magic lamp on May 31st 2021, which is the landslide defeat of the long-lasting Tengyun VW's minions dynasty


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 12, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal chorizo machine spontaneously *destroyed *a genie's magic lamp on May 31st 2021, which is the landslide defeat of the long-lasting Tengyun VW's minions dynasty.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 12, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal chorizo machine spontaneously destroyed a genie's magic lamp on May 31st 2021, which is the landslide defeat of the long-lasting Tengyun VW's minions dynasty.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 12, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal chorizo machine *cuber *spontaneously destroyed a genie's magic lamp on May 31st 2021, which is the defeat of the long-lasting Tengyun VW's minions dynasty.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 12, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal *titan repeatedly rickrolled a robot on November 4*th 2021 which is the* 40th anniversary of the bizzare event of Feliks Zemdegs's DNF.*


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 12, 2021)

Mats Valk's colossal *Rick Astley* repeatedly rickrolled a robot on November 4th 2021 which is the 40th anniversary of the bizzare event of Feliks Zemdegs's DNF.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 12, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Rick Astley repeatedly rickrolled *Yusheng Du* on November *1*4th 2021 which is the *6*0th anniversary of the bizzare event of Feliks Zemdegs's DNF.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 12, 2021)

Rick Astley repeatedly rickrolled Yusheng Du on November 14th 2021 which is the 60th anniversary of the bizzare event of Feliks Zemdegs's DNF. *Press F to pay respects.*


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 12, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Rick Astley repeatedly rickrolled Yusheng Du on November 14th 2021 which is the 60th anniversary of the biza*r*re event of Feliks Zemdegs's DNF. Press F to pay respects*, dude.*


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 12, 2021)

Rick Astley repeatedly rickrolled Yusheng Du on November 14th 2021 which is the 60th anniversary of the biza*r*re event of Feliks Zemdegs's DNF. Press F to pay respects*, *dude *what?*


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 12, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Rick Astley repeatedly rickrolled Yusheng Du on *March* 14th 2021 which is the 60th anniversary of the biza*r*re event of Feliks Zemdegs's *+2*. Press F to pay respects, dude what?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 12, 2021)

Rick Astley repeatedly rickrolled Yusheng Du on March 14th 2021 which is the 60th anniversary of the bizarre event of Feliks Zemdegs's +2* world record fail*. Press F to pay respects.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 13, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Rick Astley repeatedly rickrolled Yusheng Du on March 14th 2021 which is the *9*0th anniversary of Feliks Zemdegs's *4.22 *world record.


----------



## NacksSnack (Aug 13, 2021)

Rick Astley repeatedly rickrolled Yusheng Du on March 14th 2021 which is the 90th anniversary of Feliks Zemdegs's 4.22 world *chronicles*.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 13, 2021)

NacksSnack said:


> Rick Astley repeatedly rickrolled Yusheng Du*'s GTS2M *on *May 19, 1974 *which is the 90th anniversary of Feliks Zemdegs's 4.22 world chronicles.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 15, 2021)

Rick Astley repeatedly rickrolled Yusheng Du's GTS2M on May 19, 1974 which is the 90th anniversary of *Ruihang's 2.68 WB.*


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Aug 15, 2021)

Rick Astley repeatedly rickrolled Yusheng Du's *potato* on May 19, 1974 which is the 90th anniversary of Ruihang's 2.68 WB.a


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 16, 2021)

Rick Astley repeatedly rickrolled Yusheng Du's potato on May 19, 1974 which is the 90th anniversary of Ruihang's 2.68 WB *ao100*.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 16, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Rick Astley repeatedly rickrolled Yusheng Du's potato on May 19, 1974 which is the 90th anniversary of Ruihang's *5*.*4*8 W*R *ao*5*.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Aug 16, 2021)

Rick Astley repeatedly *ate* Yusheng Du's potato on May 19, 1974 which is the 90th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## Cubertix (Aug 17, 2021)

Rick Astley repeatedly ate Yusheng Du's *pies *on May 19, 1974 which is the 90th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 18, 2021)

Cubertix said:


> Rick Astley repeatedly ate Yusheng Du's pies on May 19, 1974 which is the *100*0th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 19, 2021)

Rick Astley repeatedly ate Yusheng Du's *GTS2M*s on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 19, 2021)

Rick Astley repeatedly *slapped* Yusheng Du's GTS2Ms on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 20, 2021)

*Tymon* repeatedly slapped Yusheng Du's GTS2Ms on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## Ravagerous (Aug 20, 2021)

Tymon *obsessively *slapped Yusheng Du's GTS2Ms on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 21, 2021)

Tymon obsessively *ate *Yusheng Du's GTS2Ms on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 22, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Tymon obsessively *ate *Yusheng Du's 11 M Pros on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 22, 2021)

Tymon obsessively *slapped* Yusheng Du's 11 M Pros on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 22, 2021)

ok chill now


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 23, 2021)

No.
Tymon obsessively *nuked* Yusheng Du's 11 M Pros on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 23, 2021)

Tymon *efficienctly* obsessively nuked Yusheng Du's 11 M Pros on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 23, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Tymon *efficiently* obsessively nuked Yusheng Du's 11 M Pros on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's *0.01 *WR ao5.


In the future?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 23, 2021)

Tymon efficiently obsessively nuked Yusheng Du's 11 M Pros on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 0.01 WR *TPS *ao5.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 23, 2021)

Tymon efficiently obsessively nuked Yusheng Du's 11 M Pros on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 0.01 WR TPS *and *ao5.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 23, 2021)

Tymon efficiently obsessively *aggresively *nuked Yusheng Du's 11 M Pros on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 0.01 WR TPS and ao5.


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 23, 2021)

Tymon efficiently obsessively aggresively *slapped* Yusheng Du's 11 M Pros on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 0.01 WR TPS and ao5.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Aug 23, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Tymon efficiently obsessively aggressively slapped Yusheng Du's 11 M *Duos *on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 0.01 WR TPS and ao*5000.*


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 24, 2021)

only change 1 word


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 24, 2021)

*Melvintnh327* efficiently obsessively aggressively slapped Yusheng Du's 11 M Duos on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 0.01 WR TPS and ao5000.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 26, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Melvintnh327 efficiently obsessively aggressively slapped Yusheng Du's 11 M Duos on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of *@CubeRed's* 0.01 WR TPS and ao5000.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 26, 2021)

Melvintnh327 efficiently obsessively aggressively slapped Yusheng Du's 11 M Duos on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of @CubeRed's 0.01 WR TPS and ao1000000.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 5, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Melvintnh327 efficiently obsessively aggressively slapped Yusheng Du's 11 M Duos on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of *Kevin Hays*' *7x7 *0.01 WR and ao1000000.


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 7, 2021)

Melvintnh327 efficiently obsessively aggressively slapped Yusheng Du's 11 M Duos on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 0.01 WR and ao1000000.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 7, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> *J Perm* aggressively slapped Yusheng Du's 11 M Duos on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 0.01 WR ao1000000.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 7, 2021)

J Perm aggressively slapped Yusheng Du's 11 *inch* Duos on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 0.01 WR ao1000000.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 8, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> J Perm aggressively *rickrolled* Yusheng Du's 11 inch Duos on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 0.01 WR ao1000000.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 8, 2021)

*G Perm* aggressively rickrolled Yusheng Du's 11 inch Duos on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 0.01 WR ao1000000.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 8, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> G Perm aggressively rickrolled Yusheng Du's 11 inch Duos on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 * 1.389 ao5 WR *


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 8, 2021)

*Z* Perm aggressively rickrolled Yusheng Du's 11 inch Duos on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1.389 ao5 WR.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 8, 2021)

Z Perm aggressively rickrolled Yusheng Du's 11 inch Duos on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 *1:38.90* ao5 WR.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 8, 2021)

Z Perm *violently* rickrolled Yusheng Du's 11 inch Duos on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 *1:38.90* ao5 WR.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 9, 2021)

Z Perm violently rickrolled Yusheng Du's 11 inch *Pyraminx *Duos on May 19, 1974, which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1:38.90 ao5 WR.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 9, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> *My mother* violently rickrolled Yusheng Du's 11 inch Pyraminx Duos on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 *1:38.90* ao5 WR.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 9, 2021)

*Yo mama* violently rickrolled Yusheng Du's 11 inch Pyraminx Duos on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1:38.90 ao5 WR.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 9, 2021)

Yo mama violently* slapped* Yusheng Du's 11 inch Pyraminx Duos on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1:38.90 ao5 WR.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 9, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Yo mama violently slapped Yusheng Du's *laptop in his room *on May 19th, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1:38.90 ao5 WR.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 9, 2021)

Yo mama violently slapped Yusheng Du's laptop in his *Ritz-Carlton hotel* room on May 19th, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1:38.90 ao5 WR.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 9, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> *Erno Rubik* violently slapped Yusheng Du's laptop in his Ritz-Carlton hotel room on May 19th, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1:38.90 ao5 WR.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 9, 2021)

*Dr. Cristoph Bandelow* violently slapped Yusheng Du's laptop in his Ritz-Carlton hotel room on May 19th, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1:38.90 ao5 WR.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 10, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> *Dr. Strange* *politely crashed* Yusheng Du's laptop in his Ritz-Carlton hotel room on May 19th, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1:38.90 ao5 WR.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 10, 2021)

Dr. Strange politely crashed Yusheng Du's *computer* in his Ritz-Carlton hotel room on May 19th, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1:38.90 ao5 WR.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 11, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Dr. Strange politely crashed Yusheng Du's computer in his Ritz-Carlton hotel room on May 19th, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1:38.90 *N*R.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 11, 2021)

Dr. Strange politely *HACKED* Yusheng Du's computer in his Ritz-Carlton hotel room on May 19th, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1:38.90 NR.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 11, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Dr. Strange politely HACKED Yusheng Du's *11 year old *computer in his Ritz-Carlton hotel room on May 19th, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1:38.90 NR.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 11, 2021)

Dr. Strange politely HACKED Yusheng Du's 11 year old computer in his Ritz-Carlton *cubing *hotel room on May 19th, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1:38.90 NR.


----------



## LBr (Sep 11, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> *Tymon* repeatedly slapped Phil Yu's Tengyuns on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 12, 2021)

Uhhh @LBr you used the wrong sentence 
You're supposed to use mine


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 13, 2021)

Tymon *aggresively ate* Phil Yu's Tengyuns on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 13, 2021)

I politely HACKED Yusheng Du's 11 year old computer in his Ritz-Carlton *cubing *hotel room on May 19th, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1:38.90 NR.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Tymon *aggresively ate* Phil Yu's Tengyuns on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


Tymon agressively ate Phil Yu's *Rubik's Brands *on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 13, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Tymon agressively ate Phil Yu's Rubik's Brands on May 19, 1974*.*


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 13, 2021)

Tymon agressively ate Phil Yu's Rubik's Brands on May 19, 1974* which is the 1000000th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.*


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> *I politely* *bought Ernő* *Rubik'*s Rubik's Brands on May 19, 1974 which is the 1000000th anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 14, 2021)

I politely bought Ernő Rubik's Rubik's Brands on May 19, 1974 which is the (Insert graham's number here) anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> I politely bought Ernő Rubik's *house* on May 19, 1974 which is the (Insert graham's number here) anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 16, 2021)

I politely bought Ernő Rubik's house on May 19, 1974 which is the *1st* anniversary of Ruihang's 5.48 WR ao5.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 17, 2021)

ok this is starting to become bad
New sentence: I love clock


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 17, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> ok this is starting to become bad
> New sentence: I love clock


I love *the GAN 354 M V2*


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 17, 2021)

I love the GAN *2*54 M V2.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 17, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I love the GAN 254 M V2 *Enhanced.*


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 17, 2021)

I love the GAN 254 M V2 Enhanced *2x2*.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 17, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I love the GAN 254 M V2 Enhanced 2x2* Ultra*.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 17, 2021)

I love the GAN 254 M V2 Enhanced *Mini* 2x2 Ultra.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 19, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I love the GAN 254 M V2 Enhanced *Mini* 2x2 Ultra.


I love the GAN 254 M V2 Mini 2x2 Ultra.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 23, 2021)

I love the GAN 254 M V2 Mini 2x2 Ultra Leap


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 23, 2021)

I love the *GOOSE* 254 M V2 Mini 2x2 Ultra Leap


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 24, 2021)

I love the GOOSE mfsrs3m V2 Mini 2x2 Ultra Leap


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 24, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> I love the GOOSE mfsrs3m V2 Mini 2x2 Leap


We should try getting this back to the og sentence.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 30, 2021)

We should *definitely* try getting this back to the og sentence.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 30, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> We should definitely* not* try getting this back to the og sentence.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 1, 2021)

OG sentence because some of us actually want to use the OG rules.


I politely hacked Yusheng Du's 11 year old *3DS* in his Ritz-Carlton cubing hotel room on May 19th, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1:38.90 NR.


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 4, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I politely hacked Yusheng Du's 11 year old 3DS in his *car* on May 19th, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 1:38.90 NR.


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 28, 2021)

I politely hacked Yusheng Du's 11-year-old 3DS in his car on May 19th, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 *0.49* NR.


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 12, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> I politely hacked Yusheng Du's 11-year-old 3DS in his *mom's uncle's grandfather's uncle's aunt's dad's apartment* on May 19th, 1974 which is the 1000th anniversary of Kevin Hays' 7x7 0.49 NR.


----------



## hellocubers (Apr 26, 2022)

I politely *stole* Kevin Hays' 7x7 0.49 NR.


----------



## White KB (Apr 26, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> I politely *stole* Kevin Hays' 7x7 0.49 NR.


I politely *cheesed* Kevin Hays' 0.49 NR.

Also, I will mention that almost everyone here is a duck.  Quack gang


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 26, 2022)

I politely cheesed Kevin Hays' *Duck* NR.


----------



## fortissim2 (Apr 27, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I politely cheesed Kevin Hays' *Duck* NR.


I *aggressively *cheesed Kevin Hays' Duck NR.


----------



## White KB (Apr 27, 2022)

fortissim2 said:


> I *aggressively *cheesed Kevin Hays' Duck NR.


I aggressively cheesed Kevin Hays' *Clock* Duck NR.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 28, 2022)

White KB said:


> I aggressively cheesed Kevin Hays' *Clock* Duck NR.


I aggressively cheesed Kevin Hays' clock Duck*land* NR.


----------



## hellocubers (Apr 28, 2022)

I *sneezed on* Kevin Hays' Duck NR


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 28, 2022)

I gave up Kevin Hays' Duck NR


----------



## White KB (Apr 28, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> I gave up Kevin Hays' Duck NR


Off-topic by a bit, but: Wait, weren't we editing @Imsoosm's post?


Imsoosm said:


> I aggressively cheesed Kevin Hays' clock Duck*land* NR.


@nigelthecuber changed
"I aggressively cheesed Kevin Hays' clock Duck*land* NR."

to

"I cheesed Kevin Hays' Duck NR"

which constitutes 3 edits, as opposed to the allowed limit of 1:
1. "aggressively" was removed
2. "clock" was removed
3. "Duckland" was changed to "Duck"

I think we should go back to @Imsoosm's post temporarily to continue, but that may be just me.

EDIT: I'm aware that people could have just missed later posts, so I'm just pointing it out as opposed to being accusatory.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 28, 2022)

White KB said:


> Off-topic by a bit, but: Wait, weren't we editing @Imsoosm's post?
> 
> @nigelthecuber changed
> "I aggressively cheesed Kevin Hays' clock Duck*land* NR."
> ...


Fine i will delete my latest


----------



## Melvintnh327 (May 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I aggressively cheesed Kevin Hays' clock Duck*land* NR.


I aggressively *ruined* Kevin Hays' clock Duckland NR.

Edit: edited my edit because I didn't edit the edited sentence good enough to be the edit of the edited sentence


----------



## Megaminx lover (May 8, 2022)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I aggressively *ruined* Kevin Hays' clock Duckland NR.
> 
> Edit: edited my edit because I didn't edit the edited sentence good enough to be the edit of the edited sentence


I aggressively ruined Kevin Hays' clock Duckland *WR*.
First post in a long time.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 8, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> I aggressively ruined Kevin Hays' clock Duckland *WR*.
> First post in a long time.


I aggressively ruined Kevin Hays' clock Duck*world* WR.


----------



## Megaminx lover (May 9, 2022)

I aggressively ruined Kevin Hays' *1000x1000* clock Duckworld WR.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 9, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> I aggressively ruined Kevin Hays' *1000x1000* clock Duckworld WR.


woaj that's going to be a big clock

I aggressively ruined *Duck*in Hays' 1000x1000 clock Duckworld WR.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (May 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> woaj that's going to be a big clock
> 
> I aggressively ruined *Duck*in Hays' 1000x1000 clock Duckworld WR.


I aggressively *ducked* Duckin Hays' 1000x1000 clock Duckworld WR. 

That's a lot of ducks


----------



## Imsoosm (May 15, 2022)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I aggressively *ducked* Duckin Hays' 1000x1000 clock Duckworld WR.


I aggressively ducked Duckin Hays' 1000x1000 clock Duckworld *D*R.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (May 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I aggressively ducked Duckin Hays' 1000x1000 clock Duckworld *D*R.


I *duckedly* ducked Duckin Hays' 1000x1000 clock Duckworld DR. 

add more ducks let's gooooo


----------



## Imsoosm (May 15, 2022)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I *duckedly* ducked Duckin Hays' 1000x1000 clock Duckworld DR.


I duckedly ducked Duckin Hays' 1000x1000 *duck-cube* Duckworld DR.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (May 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I duckedly ducked Duckin Hays' 1000x1000 *duck-cube* Duckworld DR.


*Ducks* duckedly ducked Duckin Hays' 1000x1000 duck-cube Duckworld DR.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 15, 2022)

Melvintnh327 said:


> *Ducks* duckedly ducked Duckin Hays' 1000x1000 duck-cube Duckworld DR.


Ducks duckedly ducked Duckin Hays' *Duck x Duck* duck-cube Duckworld DR.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (May 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Ducks duckedly ducked Duckin Hays' *Duck x Duck* duck-cube Duckworld DR.


Ducks duckedly ducked Duckin *Duck's* Duck x Duck duck-cube Duckworld DR.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 15, 2022)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Ducks duckedly ducked Duckin *Duck's* Duck x Duck duck-cube Duckworld DR.


Dang, no more ducks to add... I'll add some myself

*Many *Ducks duckedly ducked Duckin Duck's Duck x Duck duck-cube Duckworld DR.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (May 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> *Many *Ducks duckedly ducked Duckin Duck's Duck x Duck duck-cube Duckworld DR.


Many ducks duckedly ducked Duckin Duck's Duck x Duck *duckaminx *Duckworld DR.

Duck, no more ducks to duck, I'll duck some duckself.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 23, 2022)

Many ducks dumnly ducked Duckin Duck's Duck x Duck duckaminx Duckworld DR.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 29, 2022)

Many duxcks dumbly ducked Tymon Duck's Duck x Duck Duckminx Duckworld DR


----------



## Imsoosm (May 30, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Many duxcks dumbly ducked Tymon Duck's Duck x Duck Duckminx Duckworld DR


Many ducks dumbly ducked *Duck*mon Duck's Duck x Duck Duckminx Duckworld DR

You misspelled ducks so I changed that too


----------



## Melvintnh327 (May 31, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Many ducks dumbly ducked *Duck*mon Duck's Duck x Duck Duckminx Duckworld DR
> 
> You misspelled ducks so I changed that too


Many ducks dumbly ducked Duckmon *Duckasiński*'s Duck x Duck Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


----------



## cirnov2 (Jun 3, 2022)

Many CubeHeads dumbly ducked Duckmon *Duckasiński*'s Duck x Duck Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 4, 2022)

cirno said:


> Many CubeHeads dumbly ducked Duckmon *Duckasiński*'s Duck x Duck Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


Many *Duck*Heads dumbly ducked Duckmon Duckasiński's Duck x Duck Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


----------



## cirnov2 (Jun 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Many *Duck*Heads dumbly ducked Duckmon Duckasiński's Duck x Duck Duckaminx Duckworld DR


Many DuckHeads humbly ducked Duckmon Ducksinski's Duck x Duck Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 4, 2022)

cirno said:


> Many DuckHeads humbly ducked Duckmon Ducksinski's Duck x Duck Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


Many DuckHeads *ducked*ly ducked Duckmon Ducksinski's Duck x Duck Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


----------



## cirnov2 (Jun 4, 2022)

Many DuckHeads duckedly mocked Duckmon Ducksinski's Duck x Duck Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Jun 11, 2022)

cirno said:


> Many DuckHeads duckedly mocked Duckmon Ducksinski's Duck x Duck Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


Many DuckHeads duckedly *approved* Duckmon Duckasiński's Duck x Duck Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 16, 2022)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Many DuckHeads duckedly *approved* Duckmon Duckasiński's Duck x *Doduckahedron* Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 23, 2022)

Many DuckHeads duckedly quacked at Duckmon Duckasiński's Duck x Doduckahedron Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 24, 2022)

Many DuckHeads *duckedlyn't* quacked at Duckmon Duckasiński's Duck x Doduckahedron Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Jun 25, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Many DuckHeads *duckedlyn't* quacked at Duckmon Duckasiński's Duck x Doduckahedron Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


*Too* many DuckHeads duckedlyn't quacked at Duckmon Duckasiński's Duck x Doduckahedron Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 25, 2022)

Melvintnh327 said:


> *Way Too* many DuckHeads duckedlyn't quacked at Duckmon Duckasiński's Duck x Doduckahedron Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Jun 26, 2022)

Way too many DuckHeads duckedlyn't quacked at Duckmon Duckasiński's *720720x720720* Doduckahedron Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 26, 2022)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Way too many DuckHeads duckedlyn't Duckmon Duckasiński's *720720x720720* Doduckahedron Duckaminx Duckworld DR.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 5, 2022)

Way too many DuckHeads duckedlyn't Duckmon Duckasiński's *720720x720720* Doduckahedron Duckaminx Duckworld DR Duckedly.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 6, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Way too many *Cult*Heads duckedlyn't Duckmon Duckasiński's *720720x720720* Doduckahedron Duckaminx Duckworld DR Duckedly.


----------



## Aluminum (Jul 7, 2022)

Way too many *Otter*Heads duckedlyn't Duckmon Duckasiński's *720720x720720* Doduckahedron Duckaminx Duckworld DR Duckedly.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 7, 2022)

Way too many OtterHeads Duckfans duckedlyn't Duckmon Duckasiński's 720720x720720 Doduckahedron Duckaminx Duckworld DR Duckedly.


----------

